
How Not to DDoS Your Former Employer - jessaustin
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/08/how-not-to-ddos-your-former-employer/
======
herge
I like how he visibly picked the details out of the google-translated La
Presse article. Calling Trois-Rivières "Three Rivers" is as weird as calling
San Fransisco "Saint Francis".

~~~
tty
>Calling Trois-Rivières "Three Rivers" is as weird as calling San Fransisco
"Saint Francis".

Is it really _as weird_ as calling SF Saint Francis? This link would suggest
that the name "Three Rivers" exists at least in some capacity

[http://www.cqsb.qc.ca/MyScriptorWeb/scripto.asp?resultat=253...](http://www.cqsb.qc.ca/MyScriptorWeb/scripto.asp?resultat=253934)

And the Wiki article says

>Traditionally, Trois-Rivières was referred to in English as Three Rivers

although it then goes on to say that this is becoming less and less common.

Edit: and a completely irrelevant but somewhat interesting piece of
information, the city's inhabitants are called Trifluvians. I say interesting
because the fluv- part obviously comes from the other French word for river,
fleuve, rather than the one used in the actual name of the city, rivièr.

~~~
slapshot
See also "Ivory Coast" versus "Côte d'Ivoire" and plenty of other place names
that exist in between localized and non-localized versions. Some people say
"Ivory Coast" others say "Côte d'Ivoire" and others vary based on the week.

~~~
bryanlarsen
I'm not very familiar with the Quebec language laws, but I suspect that it's
actually _illegal_ to call it "Three Rivers" on signs or advertisements within
Quebec.

~~~
bleakcabal
The language laws regarding signs state that french must either be the first
and most prominent language on signs or the only language on signs.

This applies to text and common nouns. Not cities, trademarks or proper names.

Home Depot is still called Home Depot on Quebec signs. While some companies
will put a French noun next to their English names, this isn't required.

As for a sign with Three Rivers, Trois-Rivières is a proper name, you don't
usually translate those just like we don't translate people's name.

~~~
sk5t
We sorta-kinda translate or mangle some names, don't we? I've often wondered
why the English name for "München" is "Munich"... it's not even that close and
doesn't mean anything in English.

~~~
reeses
I hate to be that guy, but you're thinking about endonyms and eponyms.

From
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exonym_and_endonym](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exonym_and_endonym):

The United Nations Group of Experts on Geographical Names defines:

Endonym: Name of a geographical feature in an official or well-established
language occurring in that area where the feature is located.

Exonym: Name used in a specific language for a geographical feature situated
outside the area where that language is spoken, and differing in its form from
the name used in an official or well-established language of that area where
the geographical feature is located.[2]

For example, China, India and Germany are the English exonyms corresponding to
the endonyms Zhongguo, Bharat and Deutschland, respectively.

~~~
sk5t
There's no need to hate being the guy who introduced me to the proper
terminology. I like knowing the proper terminology.

------
Buge
The PDF of the presentation in the comments censors names by putting boxes
over them. Unfortunately those boxes are a separate layer and can be removed.
Simply scrolling in and out makes them flash.

[https://media.blackhat.com/us-13/US-13-Masse-Denial-of-
Servi...](https://media.blackhat.com/us-13/US-13-Masse-Denial-of-Service-as-a-
Service-Slides.pdf)

~~~
Wingman4l7
The sad thing is, this type of "censoring" a PDF has been demonstrated as
broken 8 years ago: [http://www.geek.com/news/army-censor-makes-technical-
error-5...](http://www.geek.com/news/army-censor-makes-technical-
error-559981/)

------
SubZero
Sometimes half of the fun of reading Brian's articles are the super weird
comments he gets on his articles sometimes.

~~~
patmcguire
> "Cow in trouble: It would Be-hoove him to to pay protection to the Moofia or
> a Cowtastrophe might occur."

Yeah, what?

------
Fuzzwah
I like the idea put forward in the comments thread on that article about a
"cybercrime Darwin awards".

------
satyap
Mumbai/Bombay Calcutta/Kolkota Madras/Chennai

